# Epic Games wurde gehackt!



## beren2707 (11. Juni 2011)

Alle registrierten User von Epic Games und dessen Forum haben eine E-Mail erhalten, dass die Server gehackt wurden und E-Mail-Adressen und Passwörter entwendet wurden; allerdings zumindest letztere vermutlich nur in verschlüsselter Form. Allen Nutzern wurde ein neues, automatisch erstelltes Passwort zugesandt. Diejenigen, die leichtsinnigerweise ein Mehrfachpasswort verwendet haben, sollten dieses evtl. bei den entsprechenden Diensten ändern (insbesondere beim E-Mail-Account).

Der Wortlaut der Mail, die jeder Nutzer erhalten hat, lautet:


> We apologize if you're getting this message twice.  We had a problem with our password reset script. **
> 
> Dear beren2707,
> Our Epic Games web sites and forums were recently hacked.  After some downtime, they're back up and running now.  The hackers may have obtained the email addresses and encrypted passwords of forum users. Plaintext passwords weren't revealed, but it's possible that those passwords could be obtained by a brute-force attack on the encrypted passwords. Therefore, we have reset all passwords.  Your new password at the bottom of this message.
> ...


 Es ist auch eine entsprechende Meldung im Forum von Epic verfügbar, die über den Vorgang informiert.
Momentan eine beunruhigende Entwicklung; nach Sony, Square Enix, Codemaster, Itunes und nun Epic Games fragt man sich langsam, was noch alles kommt, bevor wirksam gegen die Hacks vorgegangen wird.


----------



## fac3l3ss (11. Juni 2011)

Bitte PCGH, macht mal einen Artikel über gehackte Dinge von den letzten Monaten! 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Own3r (11. Juni 2011)

Langsam nehmen die ganzen Hacks überhand. Ich hoffe, dass sich jetzt alle anderen Publisher/Hersteller besser schützen.


----------



## Iceananas (11. Juni 2011)

Ist das jetzt Mode oder was?  Können sie ihre Ressourcen nicht besser einsetzen und stattdessen den Privatrechner von der Merkel hacken und schmutzige Machschaften der CDU aufdecken


----------



## Clawhammer (11. Juni 2011)

Ich kann fast behaupten das, dass irgendwie der Weltsport #1 wird. Kommt des auch in den Olympischen Spielen als Sportart?


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (11. Juni 2011)

Mh, ist mir in diesem Falle mal so ziemlich wurscht, die Verräter von Epic Games haben den PC eh hintergangen ... 


Aber so langsam wirds echt interessant mit den ganzen geknackten Firmen, gibts da 'ne ungefixte Lücke die jetzt bei allen Firmen von denselben Crackern abgegrast wird, oder sind die einfach alle unfähig vernünftig für Sicherheit zu sorgen?!


----------



## Vortox (11. Juni 2011)

Ich frag mich wer dahintersteckt 
Lulzsec kämpft gegen Sony, die Anons für alles mögliche. Die einzigen, die mir einfallen würden, wären Profit orientierte Cracker.


----------



## Freakless08 (11. Juni 2011)

Vermutlich eine SQL Injection - ist zur Zeit wohl ziemlich beliebt.



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Mh, ist mir in diesem Falle mal so ziemlich wurscht, die Verräter von Epic Games haben den PC eh hintergangen ...


Und wann ist MS dran? Schließlich haben die die XBox und XBox 360 rausgebracht.


----------



## ReaCT (11. Juni 2011)

Clawhammer schrieb:


> Ich kann fast behaupten das, dass irgendwie der Weltsport #1 wird. Kommt des auch in den Olympischen Spielen als Sportart?


 
Davor gibts eher Komasaufen, immernoch 1# in Deutschland und findet besonders bei der der Jugend große Aktzeptanz


----------



## hotfirefox (11. Juni 2011)

Naja die sollen ruhig noch ein paar mehr hacken, dann geht man evl. endlich davon wider ab das man sich überall registrieren muß um zu zocken.



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Mh, ist mir in diesem Falle mal so ziemlich wurscht, die Verräter von Epic Games haben den PC eh hintergangen ...


 
Jap Epic kann es ruhig richtig extrem treffen!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Juni 2011)

So langsam müßten die Firmen es ja wissen das die jederzeit mit einer Attacke rechnen dürfen. Langsam nervt der Datendiebstahl


----------



## Ruhrpott (11. Juni 2011)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Bitte PCGH, macht mal einen Artikel über gehackte Dinge von den letzten Monaten!
> 
> 
> MfG
> fac3l3ss


 
Also Lustig finde ich das in keinster Art und Weise.Es nimmt die letzte Zeit echt überhand und man sollte wirklich mal eine Zusammfassung schreiben was und wer dies Jahr alles schon gehackt wurde.

Der Icq Ausfall gestern Abend soll ja auch Aufgrund von "hackern" gewesen sein , was ich allerdings für ein Gerücht halte.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (11. Juni 2011)

Das ist (Cyber-)Terrorismus. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger. Um es mit den Worten des Jokers zu sagen: "Manche Leute wollen die Welt einfach brennen sehen." Die heuer extrem häufigen Hacker-Angriffe haben schließlich nichts mit geplanten Einstiegsversuchen zu tun, bei denen Firmen Hacker engagieren, um Sicherheitslücken im eigenen System aufzuspüren und zu schließen.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## fac3l3ss (11. Juni 2011)

Ruhrpott schrieb:


> Also Lustig finde ich das in keinster Art und Weise.Es nimmt die letzte Zeit echt überhand und man sollte wirklich mal eine Zusammfassung schreiben was und wer dies Jahr alles schon gehackt wurde.
> 
> Der Icq Ausfall gestern Abend soll ja auch Aufgrund von "hackern" gewesen sein , was ich allerdings für ein Gerücht halte.


 Natürlich ist das nicht lustig!
Ich lese nur irgendwie (gefühlt) jeden Tag von etwas gehacktem/gehecktem...
Das sich die Firmen nicht besser schützen!


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (11. Juni 2011)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Und wann ist MS dran? Schließlich haben die die XBox und XBox 360 rausgebracht.


 Den Smiley übersehen? So ganz bierernst meinte ich das gar net. ^^


----------



## Hugo78 (11. Juni 2011)

One Epic Hack! 

@Raff
Wat ... Terrorismus?   *facepalm*
Das ist stinknormale Kriminalität, -> Diebstahl.

Jetzt spiel mal den Hetzern von der Union nicht in die Hände, in dem du ihre Wortwahl so unkritisch und unreflektiert übernimmst.


----------



## Bu11et (11. Juni 2011)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Bitte PCGH, macht mal einen Artikel über gehackte Dinge von den letzten Monaten!
> 
> 
> MfG
> fac3l3ss


 

Genug Material gäbe es ja .


----------



## GoldenMic (11. Juni 2011)

Gute Aktion mit der Sofortänderung.


----------



## Cola_Colin (11. Juni 2011)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Bitte PCGH, macht mal einen Artikel über gehackte Dinge von den letzten Monaten!
> 
> 
> MfG
> fac3l3ss


 
So eine TOP 10 der Hacks wäre mal was


----------



## GoldenMic (11. Juni 2011)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Das ist (Cyber-)Terrorismus. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger. Um es mit den Worten des Jokers zu sagen: "Manche Leute wollen die Welt einfach brennen sehen." Die heuer extrem häufigen Hacker-Angriffe haben schließlich nichts mit geplanten Einstiegsversuchen zu tun, bei denen Firmen Hacker engagieren, um Sicherheitslücken im eigenen System aufzuspüren und zu schließen.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 
Übrigens war das Alfred, der das gesagt hat, nicht Joker


----------



## riedochs (11. Juni 2011)

So langsam nimmt das ganze überhand und wird besorgniserregend.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (11. Juni 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Übrigens war das Alfred, der das gesagt hat, nicht Joker


 
OMG. Natürlich. Jetzt, wo du's sagst ... warum sollte der Joker das auch sagen, er schürt ja das Feuer. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## GoldenMic (11. Juni 2011)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> OMG. Natürlich. Jetzt, wo du's sagst ... warum sollte der Joker das auch sagen, er schürt ja das Feuer.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 
Aber der Spruch ist auf jedenfall cool


----------



## Borkenkaefer (11. Juni 2011)

Echt irre.
Gibts eigentlich noch Leut hier, die von keinem Hack betroffen sind?
Jeden Tag ne neue Game Firma die was abbekommt.


----------



## Hugo78 (11. Juni 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Aber der Spruch ist auf jedenfall cool


 
Und senkt Hemmungen, Rechtstaatlichkeit über Board zuwerfen, in dem man "die anderen" als unbelehrbare, kranke Psychos darstellt.
"The Dark Knight" wurde nicht zu unrecht für seine Paralelle und Glorifizierung des US Amerikanischen "war on terror", kritisiert.

Das Raff hier digitale Einbrecher und Diebe, als Terroristen ansieht, nur weil sich aktuell die Meldungen über Hacks häufen
und dann auch noch auf dieses Zitat aus the Dark Knight zurück greift, zeigt ja nur wie leicht man ein Weltbild durch einen Blockbuster manipulieren kann.


----------



## GoldenMic (11. Juni 2011)

Hugo78 schrieb:


> Und senkt Hemmungen, Rechtstaatlichkeit über Board zuwerfen, in dem man "die anderen" als unbelehrbare, kranke Psychos darstellt.
> "The Dark Knight" wurde nicht zu unrecht für seine Paralelle und Glorifizierung des US Amerikanischen "war on terror", kritisiert.
> 
> Das Raff hier digitale Einbrecher und Diebe, als Terroristen ansieht, nur weil sich aktuell die Meldungen über Hacks häufen
> und dann auch noch auf dieses Zitat aus the Dark Knight zurück greift, zeigt ja nur wie leicht man ein Weltbild durch einen Blockbuster manipulieren kann.


 
Ja bitte...schiebt wieder alles auf die Kunst und kommt mit Indizierungen.
Genau der richtige Weg.
Ein gesunder Mensch kann sich auch eine gesunde Meinung bilden. Aber das ist ja heutzutage verboten.


----------



## Hugo78 (11. Juni 2011)

Tja wie ist es denn um den gesunden Menschenverstand bestellt, wenn man Terroristen erkennt, 
wo es sich um Einbrecher und Diebe handelt?!


----------



## beren2707 (11. Juni 2011)

Ich persönlich finde auch, dass die Bezeichnung der Hacker als "Terroristen" diese beinahe schon adelt. Ein Terrorist ist nunmal ein Kämpfer, der nicht unter staatlicher Legitimation kämpft und aus sozialen/ethischen/religiösen oder was auch immer für Gründen handelt. Das ist bei diesen Hackern definitiv nicht gegeben. Für die Einen scheint es um Geld zu gehen, für die Anderen (vermeintlich) um die Verbesserung der Sicherheit im Internet und wieder anderen scheint es einfach nur Spaß zu machen, Firmen und Kunden zu schaden. Das hat nichts mit Terrorismus zu tun, sondern ist eher im Gebiet der "Cyberkriminalität" und damit Diebstahl, Vandalismus und Firmenschädigung anzusiedeln. Diese Hacker kommen sich doch noch toll vor, wenn man plötzlich Terroristen aus ihnen macht. 

Aber es ist natürlich heutzutage opportun, eine neue Begebenheit, der man nicht Herr wird, als Terroristen/Terrorismus zu bezeichnen. Für diese gelten bestehende Regeln wie z.B. für Kriegsgefangene nicht, da letztere nur auf Grund völker- und staatsrechtlicher Ebene geschützt sind. Terroristen sind zwar immer noch Bürger eines Staates und durch dessen Gesetze geschützt, aber hey, das ist doch wurscht, ein Terrorist is ein Terrorist und darf zur Not auch unbewaffnet durch ein Killerkommando des Militärs auf ausländischem Territorium umgepustet werden. Deshalb schwätzen doch auf einmal alle davon, die Hacker seien Terroristen. Daher kann bei den Amis die Heimatschutzbehörde (uff, der Name weckt Assoziationen) auf die Jagd nach den "Terroristen" gehen, die Sony gehackt haben. Würde man sie als kriminelle Diebe und Verbrecher sehen, würden die keinen Finger rühren. Daher sollte man die Wortphrasen der Politik und Journaille nicht einfach unreflektiert übernehmen, ohne sich Gedanken über die rechtliche Bedeutung der verwendeten Begriffe zu machen.


----------



## redBull87 (11. Juni 2011)

Krass was zur Zeit alles gehackt wird, ich hoffe viele Firmen nehmen sich daran ein Beispiel und sichern ihre Daten usw. besser...


----------



## stefan.net82 (11. Juni 2011)

Vortox schrieb:


> Ich frag mich wer dahintersteckt
> Lulzsec kämpft gegen Sony, die Anons für alles mögliche. Die einzigen, die mir einfallen würden, wären Profit orientierte Cracker.


 
...oder vollkommen desillusionierte Nerds, die mit ihrer Zeit nichts besseres anzufangen wissen und einfach keinerlei Werte oder Kultur besitzen. (Freundin oder Ähnliches natürlich auch noch nie erleben durften)


----------



## Abufaso (11. Juni 2011)

Hacker sind keine Terroristen, sondern eher ganz gemeine Ladendiebe.


----------



## Borkenkaefer (11. Juni 2011)

@beren2707: Ein sehr interessanter Beitrag von dir. Vielen Dank!
Bin da ganz deiner Meinung. Wobei es sicher auch möglich ist, das Terroristen hacken.
Nur in den bis jetzt bekannten Fällen scheint das nicht so zu sein. Zumindest gibt es kein für Terroristen übliches Bekennerschreiben.

Das Hacker alles Nerds mit Pickel und ohne Freundin sind, halt ich auch für längst veraltete Klischees.


----------



## TomatenKenny (11. Juni 2011)

haaa lol die Hacker hacken jetz bestimmt die ganze Welt


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (11. Juni 2011)

riedochs schrieb:


> So langsam nimmt das ganze überhand und wird besorgniserregend.


 
Da kann ich mich nur anschließen. Das ganze scheint völlig planlos zu passieren. Epic war eigendlich schon immer ein Garant für gute Spiele, warum sollte man die hacken? Ich versteh es nicht. Es wird Zeit, dass was gegen diese Hacker unternommen wird...
Hoffentlich änder das wenigstens etwas bei den Firmen. Ich habe es satt, mich für jede ******* bei Firmen anmelden zu müssen um dann noch mitzuerleben, wie diese sinnfrei erhobenen Daten von Hackern geklaut werden... hoffentlich bringt diese ganze Reihe von Hacks die Firmen wenigstens zum Umdenken... aber das glaube ich nicht. Dazu scheeren sich die Unternehmen zu wenig um deren Kunden und sind zu ignorant.
Die idee mit den sofort geänderten Passwörtern ist gut.


Borkenkaefer schrieb:


> Echt irre.
> Gibts eigentlich noch Leut hier, die von keinem Hack betroffen sind?
> Jeden Tag ne neue Game Firma die was abbekommt.


 Bis vor einer Woche war ich noch nicht betroffen, doch aus unerklärlichen Gründen hatte ich noch einen CodeM-Account bei Codemasters =(
Naja, wenigstens hatte ich da keine sensiblen Daten gespeichert. Wenigstens etwas. Mit ein paar Spam-Mails kann ich leben.
gRUß, cAPS


----------



## PCGH_Raff (11. Juni 2011)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Hacker sind keine Terroristen, sondern eher ganz gemeine Ladendiebe.


 
Nehmen wir mal an, ein Server wird gehackt, ohne dass Daten entwendet werden. Einfach nur, um die Kiste eine Weile lahm zu legen – was ist das dann?

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Domowoi (11. Juni 2011)

Dann ist das vielleicht die digitale Version von Hausfriedensbruch aber noch lange kein Terrorismus.....


----------



## X6Sixcore (11. Juni 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:
			
		

> Ein gesunder Mensch kann sich auch eine gesunde Meinung bilden. Aber das ist ja heutzutage verboten.



Das siehst Du nicht ganz richtig.

Es ist nicht verboten, nein, die Politik hält die Bürger alle für unheilbar krank und dumm. Wer das nicht ist, wird dazu erzogen, es wird zumindest versucht.

Meistens indirekt.

Dumme kann man einfacher regieren, kranke entmündigen und ebenso einfach regieren.

Das wusste man schon vor hunderten von Jahren.
Vor siebzig/achtzig Jahren übrigens auch.

Und wenn's der Staat macht, hat der normale (deutsche) Bürger keine Handhabe dagegen.


@Topic: Cracker sind Kriminelle.

Es gibt da aber durchaus die verschiedenen Arten.

Ein Cracker, der wo einbricht und Daten klaut ist ein Dieb, aus, Ende.

Ein Cracker, der wo einbricht um zu zerstören, den kann man Terrorist nennen. Ob er dabei den PC mit nem Virus unbrauchbar macht oder ihn übernimmt um beispielsweise ne Rakete auf ein Ziel abzufeuern, das ist egal.


Ein Hacker darf das mehr oder weniger. Der wird von der jew. Firma beauftragt.

Diese Definition Hacker/Cracker habe ich vor Jahren mal wo aufgeschnappt.

Das bisher passierte hat für mich nicht ein Bisschen mit Terrorismus zu tun, sorry Raff.

So sehe ich das.


----------



## Hugo78 (11. Juni 2011)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Nehmen wir mal an, ein Server wird gehackt, ohne dass Daten entwendet werden. Einfach nur, um die Kiste eine Weile lahm zu legen – was ist das dann?
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Das selbe wie, wenn jemand den Lack deines Autos zerkratzt.
Vandalismus.


----------



## Borkenkaefer (11. Juni 2011)

cPT_cAPSLOCK schrieb:


> Bis vor einer Woche war ich noch nicht betroffen, doch aus unerklärlichen Gründen hatte ich noch einen CodeM-Account bei Codemasters =(
> Naja, wenigstens hatte ich da keine sensiblen Daten gespeichert. Wenigstens etwas. Mit ein paar Spam-Mails kann ich leben.
> gRUß, cAPS


 
Klar, gefährlich ist es für die wenigsten Betroffenen. Erschreckend ist vor allem was für eine riesige Menge an Menschen auf einmal von so etwas betroffen sein können. Die Reichweite solcher Aktionen ist heftig.
Bin selbst vom SOE Hack betroffen gewesen.


----------



## beren2707 (11. Juni 2011)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Nehmen wir mal an, ein Server wird gehackt, ohne dass Daten entwendet werden. Einfach nur, um die Kiste eine Weile lahm zu legen – was ist das dann?
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


Eine unmittelbare Handlung, die einem Gegenstand/einer Firma etc. Schaden zufügt, ohne etwas zu stehlen oder zu rauben, bezeichnet man gemeinhin als Sachbeschädigung und/oder Vandalismus. Grundlage ist zunächst der "elektronischen Hausfriedensbruch" ebenso betreffende § 202a StGB, erweitert durch § 303a StGB, falls eine Behinderung des gehackten Dienstes und/oder eine Veränderung der Daten vorliegt. Terrorismus befindet sich in einer anderen Liga und sollte daher für derartige Verbrechen nicht synonym als Bezeichnung verwendet werden.


----------



## Eckism (11. Juni 2011)

Vortox schrieb:


> Ich frag mich wer dahintersteckt
> Lulzsec kämpft gegen Sony, die Anons für alles mögliche. Die einzigen, die mir einfallen würden, wären Profit orientierte Cracker.



Ganz klar, die Illuminaten sind zurück.....

Also betroffen bin ich noch nicht, ich zock nur Battlefield.


----------



## Bester_Nick (11. Juni 2011)

> Mh, ist mir in diesem Falle mal so ziemlich wurscht, die Verräter von Epic Games haben den PC eh hintergangen ...



Das stimmt mehr oder weniger, aber Epic ist dennoch PC-Fan. Umsonst sind sie nicht Mitglied der PC Gaming Alliance.


----------



## RedBrain (11. Juni 2011)

Das wird Jazz Jackrabbit nicht mögen.


----------



## kühlprofi (11. Juni 2011)

redBull87 schrieb:


> Krass was zur Zeit alles gehackt wird, ich hoffe viele Firmen nehmen sich daran ein Beispiel und sichern ihre Daten usw. besser...


 
Das machen die Firmen soweiso. Sony hat nach dem 1ten Hack sicherlich auch alle Lücken stopfen wollen. 100% sicher ist nichts und wird es auch nie sein 

Die Hacker nerven einfach total und schädigen nicht nur den Firem sondern auch der Gesellschaft. Hoffentlich werden einmal paar Jungs ausfindig gemacht und müssen für den Schaden geradestehen.


----------



## Borkenkaefer (11. Juni 2011)

Scheinbar haben sie ja "schon" Schuldige am Sonyhack festgenommen.

Vermutlich schliessen die Firmen ihre Lücken erst nachdem sie mal gehackt worden sind.
Präventiv macht es offenbar niemand. Zumindest hört man nichts davon und die vielen Hackmeldungen deuten auch nicht darauf hin.


----------



## riedochs (11. Juni 2011)

Je mehr Systeme du hast um so schwieriger ist auch alle abzusichern. Gerade vor 2 Tagen hier diverse Tickets für Systeme geöffnet weil Sicherheitsprobleme vorhanden sein können.

Ständig werden neue Lücken entdeckt, da immer aktuell zu sein ist einfach fast unmöglich bei vielen Systemen.


----------



## kühlprofi (11. Juni 2011)

riedochs schrieb:


> Je mehr Systeme du hast um so schwieriger ist auch alle abzusichern. Gerade vor 2 Tagen hier diverse Tickets für Systeme geöffnet weil Sicherheitsprobleme vorhanden sein können.
> 
> Ständig werden neue Lücken entdeckt, da immer aktuell zu sein ist einfach fast unmöglich bei vielen Systemen.


 
Ja das ist einfach so  Neue Lücken werden ja praktisch immer bei Hacks entdeckt und erst wenn der Hack bemerkt wird und die Angriffsstelle ausfindig gemacht ist geschlossen. Systeme müssen zwanghaft offene Ports für die Kommunikation haben, welche bei Firmen ja bestimmt durch super HW-Firewalls und IDS ( Intrusion Detection System ) geschützt werden. Hacker die solche umgehen können müssen ziemlich was auf dem Kasten, geheime Exploits oder gute Verbindungen haben. Ich wage zu behaupten, dass hinter den letzten grossen Hacks nicht nur eine Einzelperson daran beteiligt war. Evtl. hat sich ja der eine oder andere sogar schon in der Firma zugriff zu Rechnern oder Netzwerkpläne o.ä. verschaffen. Vielleicht als getarnte Putzkraft oder Schnupperlehrling 

Das Netzwerk ist immer so sicher wie das unsicherste Glied 

Früher konnte man z.B in phpbb foren einen exploit verwenden und dann den MD5 Hash des Administrators ausgeben. diesen Hash wiederum in einem online md5 cracker in klartext zurückverschlüsseln und schon hatte man zugriff zu allen internen Daten. Hatte ich damals auch schon probiert 
Wäre das von einer Firma und der Admin arbeitet schlampig könnte sogar das PW des SQL-Servers dasselbe sein, worauf bestimmt nicht nur diese eine DB laufen würde ;D 

Sind sicher häufig kleine Fehler mit grossem Ausmass.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (11. Juni 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Aber der Spruch ist auf jedenfall cool


 
Im englischen klingt das aber ein wenig geiler:

*"Because he thought it was good sport. Because some men aren't looking for anything logical, like money. They can't be bought, bullied, reasoned or negotiated with. Some men just want to watch the world burn."*


----------



## Hugo78 (12. Juni 2011)

Die Unbestechlichen.

Aber diese Definition/Interpretation ist genauso einseitig und falsch.

Man kann es herunterbrechen auf einen ganz einfachen Fakt.
Wann immer es auf dieser Welt Ungerechtigkeit gibt, wird es Menschen geben, die dagegen streiten.
Es führt dann meist zu einem radikalem Ansatz.

Die Herleitung dafür würde Bände fühlen.
Doch Terrroisten sind dann die Wenigsten von ihnen, und selbst diese sind dann nur sehr selten ziellose Vandalen.
Ihre Gewalt untersteht normalerweise einem (für sie) höherem Ziel.

Die Frage ist hier warum richten sich diese Personen gegen die bestehende Ordnung. Ist das gerechtfertigt oder Schwachsinn?! 
Und wenn wir das nicht erklären können, warum fürchten wir uns vor ihnen/sowas?!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ur1LkXK_Xa4


----------



## Gnome (12. Juni 2011)

Wir können nur hoffen, dass die PCGH nich hacken....dann wirds problematisch...


----------



## Borkenkaefer (12. Juni 2011)

Jop das stimmt. Mein Leben wäre hinüber. 
Nachdem sie schon die Größten gehackt haben, fehlt nur noch die beste Seite: PCGH.


----------



## sinthor4s (12. Juni 2011)

Also bei allem Respekt, aber dafür ist PCGHX wahrscheinlich zu klein

Was ich interessanter finden würde ist ein Facebook-Hack... dann wär wirklich die K**** am dampfen.
Und da wären auch "einige" Leute betroffen


----------



## riedochs (12. Juni 2011)

Gesichtsbuch würde mich nicht treffen


----------



## sethdiabolos (12. Juni 2011)

*"Verschwörungsmodus an"*

Ich bitte Dich, Facebook könnte fast hinter diesen Aktionen stecken um persönliche Daten der Nutzer quasi zu assimilieren. _*
Hast Du das passende Häckchen nicht entfernt?*_
Wenn so eine Plattform wie Facebook an z.B. Konsumdaten der Nutzer bei Downloadgames anderer Gamingplattformen analysieren könnte, dann wäre eine sehr heftige Art der Manipulation/Kontrolle der User möglich.
*
"Verschwörungsmodus aus"

*P.S.: Jede dieser Seiten, die bisher gehackt wurden hatte doch eine *Facebook-Verknüpfung*? Könnte das nicht die Sicherheitslücke sein. Ähnlich wie bei Youtube der Flash-Player.


----------



## watercooled (12. Juni 2011)

Ja, macht mal eine zusmmenfassung aller gehackten Firmen!


----------



## Own3r (12. Juni 2011)

Jetzt wurde sogar der IWF gehacked 

IWF: Cyberattacke - Hacker greifen Währungsfonds an - Geld - sueddeutsche.de


----------



## zøtac (12. Juni 2011)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Mh, ist mir in diesem Falle mal so ziemlich wurscht, die Verräter von Epic Games haben den PC eh hintergangen ...


Du hast echt nichts besseres zu tun als dich über die ach so bösen Konsolen auf zu regen oder? Traurig...

@Topic
Tja, irgendwie ja ziemlich wayne, was wollen sie mit meiner Email Adresse machen? Spam Mails schicken? Da hätt ich angst vor..


----------



## omega™ (12. Juni 2011)

Eventuell, falls deine PWs gleich sein sollten oder zum Teil übereinstimmen sollten mit dem Email Konto, dein Email Konto knacken, um so Zugang zu noch sensibleren Daten von dir zu haben z.B Online Banking.


----------



## marv04 (12. Juni 2011)

Epic Fail ! 

HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Borkenkaefer (13. Juni 2011)

Own3r schrieb:


> Jetzt wurde sogar der IWF gehacked
> 
> IWF: Cyberattacke - Hacker greifen Währungsfonds an - Geld - sueddeutsche.de


 Die haben aber auch schlechte Spiele gemacht. 
Das schreit ja schon förmlich nach einer zusammenfassung.
Jetzt noch die Übersicht behalten ist echt schon schwer.


----------



## Abufaso (13. Juni 2011)

Wer wohl als nächstes gehackt wird? 
PCGH, Facebook, Google, Yahoo??


----------



## Medcha (13. Juni 2011)

Lieber mal nen Service down haben und schlechte Laune pumpen, als n Staat, der uns irgendwann ganze Bereiche sperrt. (Hoffe das BC2 verschont bleibt, da es aber EA ist, hätten sie guten Grund unruhig zu sein - Verbrecherverein.)


----------



## kleinerSchuh (13. Juni 2011)

Sorry doppelt - das kann weg


----------



## kleinerSchuh (13. Juni 2011)

PCGH hatte vor kurzem eine sehr merkwürdige Usermeldung... 
(Passte nicht zum Thema, merkwürdige Links dazu etc. da habe ich auch gedacht, ok das ist nicht normal...)

Warum sollte man das mit PCGH machen, der Gedanke erschliesst sich mir nicht.

Auch Epic verhält sich nicht sonderbar.
Da wäre die Cryteksche Kooperation mit dem Militärhelm eher etwas provozierendes für pazifisten (?) / wobei das ansichtssache ist.
Könnte man auch sagen ist besser als die "Schiessübungen" dort vor Ort in Afghanistan / Irak zu machen. Vielleicht jedoch wird versucht das Hacking ein Kriegsgrund ist,
ins lächerliche zu ziehen, wobei man schlafende Riesen auch nicht wecken sollte. Chinesische Hacker wandten sich auch gleich ans "Werk"... / Vielleicht auch nicht, sie habens dementiert.

Wenn dann erfahren wir irgendwann sehr viel später die Beweggründe & wer etc., wenn überhaupt.
Aber eines ist klar es gibt auch noch andere wichtige Dinge im Leben & nun sind wir mittlerweile alle auf PC & ähnliches Fokusiert,
also was geschieht noch aussser den Hacks oder Parallel dazu? Das sind / könnten die wichtigeren Themen sein.


----------

